# A "celestial" orchestral short...



## Ben E (May 2, 2018)

I don't usually write "grand" sounding pieces, but here's something I wrote for a montage of night-sky time lapse images. I think there's some Holst throughout this but I haven't gone back and listened to Holst to see how much I took. 

I used a lot of different libraries: Hein horns, Berlin woods, Spitfire Tundra, SSS, Brass, Bernard Herrmann thing, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 2, 2018)

Woo. Excellent!!!


----------



## gregh (May 2, 2018)

very majestic writing Ben and I can see how it would marry in beautifully with a night sky montage. Also youve set all those different libraries together incredibly well - sounds like a single ensemble


----------



## OleJoergensen (May 3, 2018)

Wonderful compositions- beautiful.
Some parts reminds me of Debussy.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 3, 2018)

Stunning as always Ben. Any chance of hearing it with the footage?


----------



## Ben E (May 3, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Stunning as always Ben. Any chance of hearing it with the footage?



Thank you, Alex. I wouldn't mind sharing the video but I'm not sure if it's appropriate. You see, I ripped the video from YouTube (it's someone else's video) muted the soundtrack and wrote my own. Just as an exercise. What's the consensus around these parts for then posting something like that on VI Control?


----------



## monsieurmickey (May 5, 2018)

Beautiful orchestration, full of subtlety.
Indeed, Holst, or Ravel
Very good work


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 5, 2018)

Ben E said:


> I don't usually write "grand" sounding pieces, but here's something I wrote for a montage of night-sky time lapse images. I think there's some Holst throughout this but I haven't gone back and listened to Holst to see how much I took.
> 
> I used a lot of different libraries: Hein horns, Berlin woods, Spitfire Tundra, SSS, Brass, Bernard Herrmann thing, and a bunch of other stuff.



Very cool man, I love also the way, maybe I mentioned that already in another piece of yours but the way of how shift your harmony, it is always very fluent. I really enjoyed this ethereal, lyrical yet at times ambigious piece. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ben E (May 5, 2018)

monsieurmickey said:


> Beautiful orchestration, full of subtlety.
> Indeed, Holst, or Ravel
> Very good work


Thank you! I only recently (past couple months?) discovered the genius of Ravel. I'm a big Debussy fan and so I'm surprised I didn't really listen to Ravel sooner. 



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Very cool man, I love also the way, maybe I mentioned that already in another piece of yours but the way of how shift your harmony, it is always very fluent. I really enjoyed this ethereal, lyrical yet at times ambigious piece. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks Alexander. That's awesome about the harmonic shifts!


----------



## NoamL (May 5, 2018)

Yeah the harmonic shifts at 2:29 and 3:14 are really cool  Enjoyed listening to the whole thing! The Berlin winds sound great in this.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 6, 2018)

Beautifully written, and it also has a sense of “dawn” or sunrise to me.

And for me also a lesson in orchestration, wonderful how there is continuity and yet a diverse use of instruments and colours


----------



## hapticfabric (May 6, 2018)

I agree with the comments above, it really does sound like quite a disparate collection of little phrases and motives that you would think might sound unrelated but somehow all gel together beautifully. Just divine!


----------



## Ben E (May 7, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Yeah the harmonic shifts at 2:29 and 3:14 are really cool  Enjoyed listening to the whole thing! The Berlin winds sound great in this.


Thank you Noam!



Silence-is-Golden said:


> Beautifully written, and it also has a sense of “dawn” or sunrise to me.
> 
> And for me also a lesson in orchestration, wonderful how there is continuity and yet a diverse use of instruments and colours





hapticfabric said:


> I agree with the comments above, it really does sound like quite a disparate collection of little phrases and motives that you would think might sound unrelated but somehow all gel together beautifully. Just divine!



Thank you guys!


----------



## novaburst (May 7, 2018)

Nice piece, great sound and atmosphere, good feel


----------



## Chmara (May 9, 2018)

Oh, My. Keep it up, this is not only memorable and beautiful, but has emotion beyond common words. Have you tings on the other end of the jpy spectrum?


----------



## Perry (May 10, 2018)

Very Tasteful,Breath of fresh air.Not like alot of scores that I hear that have to hit 120db all the time.Thank you for being yourself.


----------



## dciurlizza (May 10, 2018)

Ben!! This sounds like my favorite kind of impressionism. It feels like a beautifully fresh, yet familiar kind of Debussy. I love it - great composition, and the programming to follow it! Thanks so much for sharing this one.


----------



## Ben E (May 10, 2018)

Chmara said:


> Oh, My. Keep it up, this is not only memorable and beautiful, but has emotion beyond common words. Have you tings on the other end of the jpy spectrum?





Perry said:


> Very Tasteful,Breath of fresh air.Not like alot of scores that I hear that have to hit 120db all the time.Thank you for being yourself.





dciurlizza said:


> Ben!! This sounds like my favorite kind of impressionism. It feels like a beautifully fresh, yet familiar kind of Debussy. I love it - great composition, and the programming to follow it! Thanks so much for sharing this one.


Thank you, guys!


----------



## Nate Johnson (May 13, 2018)

Damn. Thank you for sharing this beautiful piece. I'm feeling super inspired!


----------



## dannymc (May 13, 2018)

beautiful work, really enjoyed it. thanks for posting. 

Danny


----------



## Ben E (May 14, 2018)

tomorrowstops said:


> Damn. Thank you for sharing this beautiful piece. I'm feeling super inspired!


Excellent!


dannymc said:


> beautiful work, really enjoyed it. thanks for posting.
> 
> Danny


Thank you!


----------



## MaxOctane (May 14, 2018)

I need to pile on here. Ben, this was just wonderful. It was so expressive and so free.


----------



## MOMA (Jul 3, 2018)

Impressive creative piece! Subtle, yet full of delicate twists and turns. I do like those horns coming in at 2.55 (ish). Which library? 
Great work indeed! 
MOMA


----------



## Ben E (Jul 9, 2018)

MOMA said:


> Impressive creative piece! Subtle, yet full of delicate twists and turns. I do like those horns coming in at 2.55 (ish). Which library?
> Great work indeed!
> MOMA


Thanks! The phrase you're referring to uses Spitfire horns.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jul 9, 2018)

Gorgeous orchestration! I'd say more Impressionist than Holstian. Big astronomy buff here, would love to see the video if it's up.


----------



## Ben E (Jul 9, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Gorgeous orchestration! I'd say more Impressionist than Holstian. Big astronomy buff here, would love to see the video if it's up.


Thank you sir! I haven't put the video up became it's not mine. I actually ripped a video from Youtube and composed to it just as an exercise. If you type "night sky time lapse" into Youtube there's bunches to play with. In fact, I've found that other peoples' videos are great to compose to. When you're done scoring it just remove the video -- as though it were a scaffolding -- and what you often have left is music that "works" somehow even though its visual inspiration is missing.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2018)

@Ben E , 

A gorgeous track ! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SolarCell (Jul 21, 2018)

As a new bee in orchestral writing, I'm listening to what members are posting. Up til now this is by far the most tasteful composition and arrangement I've heard...


----------



## Ben E (Jul 21, 2018)

SolarCell said:


> As a new bee in orchestral writing, I'm listening to what members are posting. Up til now this is by far the most tasteful composition and arrangement I've heard...


Thank you!


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 28, 2018)

Ben E said:


> I used a lot of different libraries: Hein horns, Berlin woods, Spitfire Tundra, SSS, Brass, Bernard Herrmann thing, and a bunch of other stuff.




@Ben E please tell me you're working on something new with Eric Whitacre Choir now!


----------



## Chmara (Oct 28, 2018)

Well done! My impression is that it reflects the mysterious sensitivity of Debusey with a depth of horn, not mornful, not joyous, just accepting and maybe curious.


----------



## Ben E (Oct 29, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> @Ben E please tell me you're working on something new with Eric Whitacre Choir now!


Ha! I just opened it up after a 13 hour download.


----------

